# Mazda To Launch Sirius Satellite Radio In Six Vehicle Lines



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

NEW YORK - February 9, 2004 - SIRIUS Satellite Radio (NASDAQ: SIRI), known for delivering the very best in commercial-free music and premium sports programming to cars and homes across the country, today announced that SIRIUS is expected to be available as a dealer-installed option in the following schedule of Mazda vehicles:

Mazda Tribute - spring 2004 
Mazda MPV - spring 2004 
Miata - spring 2004 
RX-8 - summer 2004 
MAZDA3 - fall 2004 
MAZDA6 - fall 2004

*Full Article*


----------

